# 2 Monitore 60hz und 144hz



## RunningTarget (19. November 2017)

Hallo  Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin o.o

Ich habe mir einen neuen Monitor geholt, einen 144Hz Monitor. Den habe ich per DVI angeschlossen und die 144HZ funktionieren perfekt. Es wird in Windows erkannt und ist alles eingestellt. Nun habe ich meinen alten Monitor zusätzlich mit angeschlossen, der nur 60HZ hat und den muss ich per HDMI anschließen, da meine Grafikkarte die Gigabyte gtx 1080 g1 gaming nur ein DVI anschluss hat. Ich habe meinen 144HZ als Primäre anzeige gemacht. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich z.B Overwatch starte ( was super auf meinen 144hz monitor startet und angezeigt wird ) und auf meinen 60hz Monitor dann z.B OBS oder einen Browser aufhabe läuft mein Spiel nurnoch auf 60HZ und somit 60fps. Ich weiß nicht was ich da noch machen soll 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer weiter helfen 

MFG

RunningTarget


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. November 2017)

Woran siehst du, dass das Spiel mit 60 Hz läuft? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man in Overwatch direkt die Hz einstellen kann, aber check dort mal in den Einstellungen ein evtl. Frame Limit oder Vsync.


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2017)

Habe es mal versucht nachzustellen.

1. Monitor FHD 120Hz
2. UHD Fernseher 60 Hz.

Hatte auf meinem Fernseher auch ein Browser geöffnet und Overwatch konnte ich dennoch die 120 Hz zu meinem FHD Monitor auswählen.
Hierbei erhält man drei Optionen sofern beide Bildschirme aktiv sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stelle ich auf Monitor 2 wandert das Spiel von meinem FHD Monitor auf mein UHD Fernseher.

Mit nur dem FHD Monitor und abgeschaltetem Fernseher sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Nvida Treiber sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prüfe daher mal die Nvidia Einstellungen.
Zu meinem Monitor muss ich z.B. die Auflösung als PC nehmen, da ich mit den Optionen worin mein Nativ(Ultra-HD, HD, SD) stehen würde nur 60 Hz statt 120 Hz erhalten würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: 

Versuch mal dein HDMI mittels Adapter an DP anzuschließen, könnte ggf. auch dein Problem lösen.
Denn ein Mischbetrieb mit DP + HDMI kann manchmal Probleme machen.
Wahrscheinlich ist es mit deinem DVI + HDMI auch so.

Sofern dein Monitor auch DVI hat kannst du auch ein Adapter von DP auf DVI nehmen.


----------

